# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  SUPER ALIMENTOS ORGANICOS DEL ANDE Y LA AMAZONIA

## ORGANICAPERUSAC

Buenos Días 
En Orgánica Perú, contamos con mas de 40 productos Orgánicos, los cuales derivan de Maca, chia, lucuma, aguaymanto, quinua, cañihua, kiwicha, yacon, camu camu, sacha inchi.
Contamos con Harinas, Mermeladas, deshidratados, Hojuelas, extruidos, popeados, aceites, extractos, atomizados; asi mismo tambien trabajamos con frutos deshidratados (mango, coco, piña, platanos, manzana y otros)
Contamos con certificacion de procesos por Control union, Emitimos Certificado de Transacción Organico, por cada producto. 
Actualmente en Stock tenemos:
10 Toneladas de Lucúma en polvo orgánico (6% humedad, 80 mesh)
5 Toneladas de Aguaymanto Deshidratado organico ( 14% humedad)
6 Toneladas de Maca Gelatinizada Organico  (5% humedad,80 mesh) 
Si desean información adicional de nuestros servicios y productos, escribir al correo info@organicaperusac.com
Saludos Cordiales.  ::smile2:: Temas similares: Artículo: Super Foods Perú se presentan en feria de alimentos de Estados Unidos SUPER OPORTUNIDAD VENDO PULPA DE MANGO KENT Y MARACUYA A UN SUPER PRECIO Artículo: Paltas Hass y arándanos destacan en reciente lanzamiento de súper alimentos peruanos en Nueva York Artículo: Perú: 10 alimentos súper saludables de nuestra tierra Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos

----------

